# First road bike Sears Free Spirit?



## Dave In Florida (May 5, 2008)

Hi all, I've been over on MTBR for over a year but am exploring the possibility of picking up a road bike to explore the 45 mile paved trail 5 miles from my house. 

The problem is, I'm cheap, that and I just bougth a 29er so I don't want to spend alot of money on a road bike, plus I kinda dig the retro thing.

Anyway, on craigslist, I found this bike: http://tampa.craigslist.org/bik/668343362.html

I think its in the ballpark for fitment based on what I've read on the net (I'm 6-2 260 lbs). 

Is his price fair for this bike? I know if we weren't so retro crazy this would be a $10 garage sale bike, but $100 seems pretty reasonable right?

What should I look for when I sit on it and ride it? 

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

They never developed a reputation for quality but they sure were everywhere. I remember they were sold at Sears. I bought a nice Ted Williams on a whim for about $25 and had a difficult time making it the 45 minutes to the seller. I had already paid but I finally just told him to keep it and the cash. I really didn't even want it taking up space by then. They do capture your memories of youth but I don't think they will make a roadie out of you. Probably in the neighborhood of 35lbs. Some bikes you ride and they really impress you to the point of being hooked. I doubt a FS would. BUT, and this is huge, ride what you have/get. You can trade up later.


----------



## Dave In Florida (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, after I posted, I searched and saw they are very common, very heavy, and apparently not worth that much money. 

OK, I just found this http://tampa.craigslist.org/bik/667796559.html

I searched before I posted (novel idea I know  ) Univega seems to be a decent company, but I couldn't find info on this model.

I could probably spend a few hundred bucks on a bike, but I do kinda like the idea of a retro bike for some reason. 

Basically, is there anything to concern myself with besides the weight of the bike when I'm shopping for one?


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Both these links were gone before I could view them. A few hundred should get you a decent old-school bike. It may not be a Masi of Colnago but it will get you started. Older Treks, Panasonic, Nishiki, Centurion, etc make decent underrated bikes. Just about all companies had some that were dogs too. Do some research on Sheldon Brown's site and figure out which models to avoid. There will always be those that love even the dogs so..... 
Learning which material are used to make the frames will indicate the lightness of the bike. Do more research to determine which components command more $$. Campy vs Shimano and the basic levels in each. A few hundred should easily get you a decent ride and likely one that has a cult following or that will be collectable.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Dave In Florida said:


> I could probably spend a few hundred bucks on a bike, but I do kinda like the idea of a retro bike for some reason.


a retro bike doesn not always mean a "cheap" bike.

think of it in mtb terms, would you buy a walmart "dual-shock" bike and call it a mountainbike? or think it would turn someone on to mtb'ing as if they were riding even a mid-level bike from the LBS?

you could find a decent->good retro bike for a few hundred $3-500 dollars but probably not much less unless you were extremely lucky at the local yard sale.


----------

